# Virginia german shepherd rescue



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

OR SOUTHEAST GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE:

If you are able to, and not a current foster, PLEASE, PLEASE try and become one. We have an influx of dogs and not enough people to foster them. I'm trying for Emergency Foster, but have four personal dogs of my own. 

PLEASE, if you can help foster these dogs. There is a beautiful girl named Dixie in VA BEACH Animal Control who's been there for months. 

If you aren't currently a volunteer and have the means, please help in anyway possible.

www.shepherdrescue.org
Southeast German Shepherd Rescue
German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern Pennsylvania
Adopt a German Shepherd Dog with German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks LaRen! Come on people HELP! We're in dire need! We're all GSD lovers here!


----------

